# How should ink look once cured?



## GeordieinOhio (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi All,

We have recently bought a Riley Hopkins facility from Rayonet, we are totally new to the whole screen printing production, we need some advice on how the ink should look once we cure it, we are mostly printing on 50/50 blend T's and dryfit 100% polyester T's. The reason we ask obviously we have nothing to compare it too, we have done a few test prints, cured then washed the T's the ink does not crack or fade after multiple washes.....however when we feel the logo once cured it feels a little gritty is this normal? or am i doing something wrong IE off contact to low or to high , to much ink...any help would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Cured plastisol ink does have a bit of a rough texture to it, especially some of the opaque colors. A good squeegee technique and tight screens can minimize the effect. Depending upon what you're printing you can also add some reducer or soft hand extender to the ink.

If the print doesn't wash off in the laundry, you're achieving a full cure. After a shirt goes through the dryer and cools off, gently stretch the print. If it stretches, that's a good indication of a full cure. if it cracks, it's not cured.

Go to an auto parts store and buy a laser thermometer. Use it to read the surface temperature of the shirts coming out of the dryer (the whole print, not just the center.) If you're printing cotton shirts, don't be afraid to cure them at a relatively high temperature. I like to get a reading of at least 340F after they've been in the chamber for 90 seconds. This insures that the entire layer of ink reached the cure temperature of 300 (Union Ink.)


----------



## GeordieinOhio (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you Ripcord for the information, we have dried the products on a high temp and they dont look like they cracked at all. any other tips you can share with us in general would be greatly appreciated also!


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

You can increase your mesh count for a smoother feel as well. I agree with the laser thermometer idea. Don't waste your money on curing strips, they are expensive and I have had inconsistent results with them. Some poly inks will actually have a little rougher texture because they contain blow agents and they rise and fall with the grain of the material. On dark 50/50's you have to make sure you have a clean screen after the print stroke they are notorious for fibers sticking up through the ink. Good flood stroke good print stroke or two if needed. Remember that is your base coat and anything that goes on top of it will take on the same characteristics. Good Luck!


----------



## GeordieinOhio (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks Sgsellsit, I just did our first order and they turned out well, I appreciate the help I truly do.


----------



## zilos452 (Feb 10, 2015)

depends on inks used. Should have a smooth feel, if real glossy and dark you have over cured the ink. Good luck.


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

Anytime. I enjoy helping other printers when I can.


----------

